# Please help me with a neutering & Vaccine question!



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

Dear everyone in sm!

Sorry to keep asking so many questions but this is my first time with a Maltese and I have a lot of concerns. So far everyone is been great and very helpful! I love this website, everyone is very informative!!

I got my 2 month old (10 weeks) male maltese at a pet store here in Long Island, NY. A long time ago my fiancé Chris bought his St. Barnard at the same pet store and he never had a problem with him. 

As some of you might now he was sick with a little cold and a kennel cough. I took him to the vet and he is on medication and doing so much better. I've been reading about what all of you feed your babies and getting a lot of great ideas from everyone! 

I'm a little concern because when I got the dog (07-03-07) they told me that he was already neutered!!! As a first time dog owner I didn't think anything of it... Then when I spoke to a friend of mine that also has a maltese, she was very upset that they had neutered Timmy at such an early age. She told me that, that is way too young and that he was going to not develop right and it would stunt his growth, etc... I started worrying. However, before panicking I wanted to write to this forum to get some advice and ideas from you guys!










Also the paper work that I got from my puppy says that he's already had these shots:

DM: on : 06-27
Neopar on : 06-27
Vanguard V: 07-03-07
Strongid T (Deworming) 06-27 & 07-03

When I saw the vet on Tuesday he told me to come back on the 20th for his "Distemper vaccine" It's a 3 in one shot. Is ALL of this normal? Did your puppies get this vaccine. They are also telling me that it is important for him to get the shot to prevent: Leptospirosis a serious fatal disease. The disease is caused by a bacterium that has become more common in our area in recent years.









Please help! Any advice, suggestions, etc... would be greatly appreciated it!!!

Thank you,








Priscilla


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

First of all let me address the neutering thing. If your pup is only 10 weeks old I doubt very much that he has been neutered. And coming from a pet store (aka probably puppy mill) I doubt that even more. They don't go through the trouble having the pets they sell neutered or spayed. Maybe you and your friend think he is neutered because you don't see any testicles down there. If this is the case, the testicles have not descended yet, they can still descend or they never will. Undescended testicles is considered hereditary if I am not mistaken. When you go to the vet for his next shots, ask him those questions. In the case of undescended testicles, the surgery for the neutering will be more important because they will have to go look for them. 



About the vaccines. Yes the pups need those vaccines especially the distemper one. We don't like to give the Maltese the leptospirosis vaccine because a lot of them are susceptible to that particular vaccine. But if you are in an area prone to leptospirosis it might not be a good idea to avoid it. Ask your vet about this. Also avoid to go outside with your pup before he has finished all his vaccinations. Do not even put him on the floor at the vet office.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Pet stores would not likely spend the money for neutering. There is no advantage to them to do so. They don't care about such things as neutering... they don't care if you breed the heck out of him. You probably should check with the pet store and double check what they said. 

I have no idea what the list of shots is. It sound like the name of the vaccine manufacturer. If Lepto is common in your area you should have him get the shot as Lepto can be transmitted to humans and is very dangerous. 

I'm glad Timmy is feeling better.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello! I also live on Long Island, and I work as a vet assistant. 

Lepto has been on the rise around here and I give Mickey the shot every year. It is a terrible disease and can be fatal, and is transmissable to humans. The rate of serious reaction to vaccines in all dogs is documented as less than 1% but 80% of those dogs are small toy breeds. There is always a risk of reaction to any vaccine, so just ask your vet about the things to watch for (swollen face, etc) and you should be fine. It is given in a series of 2 shots, the second shot is given 3-4 weeks after the first, then it can be given once a year.

The other vaccines she will need are the distemper combo(which will need boosters), rabies, and bordatella. You may want to consider the Lyme vaccine as well, especially if there are woods near your house. Ticks have really been a problem this year and a lot of dogs are getting them. It is also now thought that the Lonestar tick may carry Lyme disease, and not just deer ticks.

If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

> First of all let me address the neutering thing. If your pup is only 10 weeks old I doubt very much that he has been neutered. And coming from a pet store (aka probably puppy mill) I doubt that even more. They don't go through the trouble having the pets they sell neutered or spayed. Maybe you and your friend think he is neutered because you don't see any testicles down there. If this is the case, the testicles have not descended yet, they can still descend or they never will. Undescended testicles is considered hereditary if I am not mistaken. When you go to the vet for his next shots, ask him those questions. In the case of undescended testicles, the surgery for the neutering will be more important because they will have to go look for them.
> 
> 
> 
> About the vaccines. Yes the pups need those vaccines especially the distemper one. We don't like to give the Maltese the leptospirosis vaccine because a lot of them are susceptible to that particular vaccine. But if you are in an area prone to leptospirosis it might not be a good idea to avoid it. Ask your vet about this. Also avoid to go outside with your pup before he has finished all his vaccinations. Do not even put him on the floor at the vet office.[/B]





> Pet stores would not likely spend the money for neutering. There is no advantage to them to do so. They don't care about such things as neutering... they don't care if you breed the heck out of him. You probably should check with the pet store and double check what they said.
> 
> I have no idea what the list of shots is. It sound like the name of the vaccine manufacturer. If Lepto is common in your area you should have him get the shot as Lepto can be transmitted to humans and is very dangerous.
> 
> I'm glad Timmy is feeling better.[/B]



Thank you for getting back to me so quickly... I'm sorry... I didn't explain myself correctly. Actually the pet store did not neutered him. They gave me all the paper work and said that the breeder (Penny Fattig) neutered him before he arrived to the store. They have the breeder's name and Breeder/Broker USDA number in the paper work. She's from Arkansas.  

Thank you so much for ALL your help!!









Priscilla


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is very important that your puppy have his puppy vaccines....especially if you intend to have him around other dogs. As for the Lepto....ask the vet to give it separately and not with any other vaccines. Small breeds may not do well with that vaccine. Reactions are normal and sometimes fatal. I would definitely speak with the vet and have the vet give the baby benedryl or something else to try to guard against an allergic reaction. 

As for the neutering at such a young age. Yes, it can affect the growth hormones........but there is nothing you can do about that at this time. Speak with your vet about the issue. Make sure your vet is one who is well versed in SMALL breeds. Some vets specialize in larger breeds and small breed dogs can react to medication in a very different way. Reason being....... for example.......the same vaccine given to a 70 lb. lab is given to a 4 lb. Maltese. Uggggg!


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I really don't think they could fo already neautered him, it just doesn't sound right. I remember Eddie's testicals didn't drop and developed for ages!! We used to joke that he didn't have any. I find it strange that a breeder would do that, especaially at that age. I hope you're able to figure everything out.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I really doubt that even the breeder neutered the dog at 10 weeks. No breeder in his right mind would do such a thing. And puppy mill breeders would not spend a dime on this. I would ask the vet to check your pup in that area real good and confirm that he really has been neutered.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=405074
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did your vet say about the possibility of him being neutered? I assume you realize that the breeder is a puppymill and puppymills generally don't neuter... it would be very, very unusual. Perhaps your vet can shed some light on this.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree. I wouldn't believe anything a pet store employee tells you. Most of them really don't know that much about dogs. They are just sales clerks.

The USDA regulates the large commercial breeding facilities we refer to as "puppy mills". They exist for profit only and I am quite certain that they would not spend an extra dime to neuter Timmy. 

Are you still dealing with the pet store's vet? You need to find your own vet asap and get Timmy evaluated by an unbiased professional. He will be able to tell you whether or not Timmy has been neutered.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree, Priscilla, about getting your own vet. But I've already told you that!







I think you should do it now, and not even trust this vet to do the vaccinations. Ask Mickey's Mom - maybe she's close to you in LI and/or can recommend a vet in your area.


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you guys!!! You were all a great help!!!

I live near Centereach, Selden, Coram, Miller Place, Mt. Sinai and Rocky Point... Oh, I'm also really close to Port Jefferson... so if anyone from NY can recommend a vet I would really appreciated. My next appt with the petstore's VET is July 20th for his distemper vaccine and I was planning on talking to him about him being neutered... However, if you guys can recommend a vet for me, I can call and cancel his vet appt and make the appt with somebody else. After reading all of your posts, I'm really concerned and even if I don't get any recommendations before the appt... I think I'm just going to cancel anyway and get another vet. I'm also worried about this distemper shot I hope he doesn't have any reaction to it. 

Thank you so much for your time!








♥ Priscilla ♥


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Thank you guys!!! You were all a great help!!!
> 
> I live near Centereach, Selden, Coram, Miller Place, Mt. Sinai and Rocky Point... Oh, I'm also really close to Port Jefferson... so if anyone from NY can recommend a vet I would really appreciated. My next appt with the petstore's VET is July 20th for his distemper vaccine and I was planning on talking to him about him being neutered... However, if you guys can recommend a vet for me, I can call and cancel his vet appt and make the appt with somebody else. After reading all of your posts, I'm really concerned and even if I don't get any recommendations before the appt... I think I'm just going to cancel anyway and get another vet. I'm also worried about this distemper shot I hope he doesn't have any reaction to it.
> 
> ...



What about the vet your friend uses? The friend w/ the maltese you mentioned in your 1st post here...


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=405557
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend with the maltese lives in Queens, a little over an hour away.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Priscilla - why don't you PM MickeysMom? She is the one who is a vet assistant/vet tech in LI. If she is not near you, maybe she can recommend someone.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=405619
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh, Well will some vets close to you give you a short consultation? I know I drive 40 minutes and it's a pain.


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

> Priscilla - why don't you PM MickeysMom? She is the one who is a vet assistant/vet tech in LI. If she is not near you, maybe she can recommend someone.[/B]



Thanks... great idea... you are right! I'll do that!










Thanks for your help!
Priscilla




> Hello! I also live on Long Island, and I work as a vet assistant.
> 
> Lepto has been on the rise around here and I give Mickey the shot every year. It is a terrible disease and can be fatal, and is transmissable to humans. The rate of serious reaction to vaccines in all dogs is documented as less than 1% but 80% of those dogs are small toy breeds. There is always a risk of reaction to any vaccine, so just ask your vet about the things to watch for (swollen face, etc) and you should be fine. It is given in a series of 2 shots, the second shot is given 3-4 weeks after the first, then it can be given once a year.
> 
> ...




Hi Mickey's Mom!!









Thank you so much for all the information. He is going on the 20th for his Distemper (3-in 1) shot... Is that what you mean by COMBO? I'm assuming the boosters one will be given after a few weeks right?

Should I do the Lepto and Distemper at the same time? - Probably not... I should wait a few weeks. After the Distemper and Lepto shot, when do you think I should get the Lyme vaccine? Do you think I should ask the vet for Benedryl or something if he does get a reaction? 

SORRY FOR SO MANY QUESTIONS!!









A lot of people have been telling not to go with the vet that works with the Petstore... What Vet(s) do you recommend? 

So sorry to bother you... Thank you for your help.
Priscilla


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=405686
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sooo much! You were a great help! I'll look into Dr. Flinn! 

I have to apoligize... I wrote to you in the "Introduce yourself" forum asking you to recommend me a vet, etc... not realizing that you were ALREADY helping me on this forum.










Sorry! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I have a question about neutering. Diego will be 5 1/2 months old when he is neutered. Will neutering him decrease his humping ( he does this occasionally and I would really like him to completely stop)? Is he doesn't lift his leg now will neutering really eliminate his marking (he doesn't mark yet at all and I prefer that he doesn't start)? I know these are probably common questions, but I have a female sheltie and she doesn't do either of these things. Also is 5 1/2 months an appropriate age for having him neutered (too soon/too late), is he too small (3.8 pounds) or can this be done safely without complications? Once Diego is neutered will he continue to grow in weight/height/length. How long does the discomfort normally last? Should I have him groomed in any particular way before his surgery? How long should we wait until we can bathe him after his surgery? (Diego loves dirt and mud). We have his neutering scheduled for 8/21 and I believe that his vet will take good care of him, but nothing can replace your experiences.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

This is interesting: http://www.danesonline.com/earlyspayneuter.htm

7 weeks old.... hmmm


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i know petland puppies have procedures done to them very early like hernia repairs and spay neuters..so it is possible...

as far as the vaccines i think u got some good advice here


----------

